# Cold day on Willard!



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

At least one fish is better than none. Hopefully the weather will warm for the week like they say it's going to. If it does I will be out there Fri or Sat don't know if it will be from shore or take my tube.

At least Mrs. Fatbass looks like she is enjoying the new boat.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I was out there today to. Man those waves and wind kind of made it difficult to fish glad to see someone at least catch a fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hearty Souls.... :mrgreen: 

I thought about a whole bunch of places to-day and drove by quite a few, Starvation for one, looked like Willard !! High wind and high waves. Good you got out...glad to see Mrs. Fatbass as a shiphand.. *(())*


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job on the eye fatbass, at least you got one fish! Thats on my list to catch this year. I hope to make it out to Willard on my toon someday and get a wiper as well. Looks like the new boat is doing good! --\O


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report . I'm trying to decide were to wet a line tomorrow . Walleye sure sounds yummy .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, alright! Good job kicking the slump!  

That's a purty wiper, too. Hope it was tasty for you.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Fatbass we we're just think'n bout you and Wiskey Bro in our travels today and wondering about Willard. Glad to the Mrs's likes the boat and was just kick'n back. Sure nice to see an 'eye' even though it was just one...hey it's a fish as far as I'm concerned. Wiper looks nice also...hey do we work in the same building :?: :?: ...we're always cussing out the lunch-time fish eater who stinks up the microwave and lunch room...just kidd'n. :mrgreen:  

What's the water depth in the North Marina channel and going out past the two points into the bay? How about depths across Willard...is the water coming up at all in-your-opinion?

We'd like to hook up again and try our luck for a Wiper and Eye...I'll letcha know. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go on the wiper . I was on the water from 2:00pm to 8:00pm .We might of crossed paths today . I hooked 2 wipers and one eye for my efforts .


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got the boat out again and it looks plenty comfrotable for you and mrs fat bass! Nice job on the wiper sounds like it was tough going for everyone up there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Way to go on the wiper . I was on the water from 2:00pm to 8:00pm .We might of crossed paths today . I hooked 2 wipers and one eye for my efforts .
> 
> Way to go HA69, sounds like the eyes are on their way back, I sure hope the catching continues to improve. Sounds like the catching was a little better later in the day. Were you trolling or casting?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Curt I was trolling for eyes most of the time there , bottom bouncin' . I caught one of the wipers casting jerkbaits in 6' of water and seen a fish on my finder and put my lure right in the prop wash and bingo hook up . The other was picked up trolling 1.4 MPH (GPS) out by the light pole on jerkbait . Slow man Slow ! Walleye was caught trolling 2.2 MPH right at sunset on a jerkbait . I bet the water wamed to 58 today but couldn't talk my way out of work today . Water has come up some with 4' at the hump by the blue barrel thru the channel . I found some shallower spots out in the lake too .








Willard Bird Island


----------

